# My Picture Thread



## Strix (Dec 30, 2007)

New to the hobby, just got a new camera.  Looking to get many more T's in the future, so my pics are kind of lacking.  So far only 1 G. rosea and I adore her.


----------



## moose35 (Dec 30, 2007)

nice pics



               moose


----------



## pinkzebra (Dec 31, 2007)

Awww, she's very cute!

Jen


----------



## Truff135 (Dec 31, 2007)

I just love thick tarantulas, and regardless of what anyone says, the rosea is one of my favorites.  You take very nice pics!  :clap: 
(And don't feel bad about only having one, your collection will increase exponentially in a very short amount of time).
Welcome to the uncurable addiction!


----------



## Strix (Dec 31, 2007)

Truff135 said:


> I just love thick tarantulas, and regardless of what anyone says, the rosea is one of my favorites.  You take very nice pics!  :clap:
> (And don't feel bad about only having one, your collection will increase exponentially in a very short amount of time).
> Welcome to the uncurable addiction!


Ha ha yeah, I'm already thinking of getting a Brachypelma smithi next.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Dec 31, 2007)

You take nice pics!

Nice G. rosea~! That is my all time favorite T!


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Dec 31, 2007)

I really like the purplish hues, nice T as well. I've had mine since it was 3/4" and now its 2" and it's been about 4-5 years. Very slow growers, but still like em.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 3, 2008)

Might as well join in and say nice pics.  I need to start a picture thread!


----------



## Strix (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments.  Got a few more pics today of her feeding on a Blaptica dubia.  The web matting is from a cricket I had fed her last week. Sorry about the last one being a little blurry, was experimenting with super macro mode. ;P


----------



## Sabatta (Jan 4, 2008)

Strix said:


> Ha ha yeah, I'm already thinking of getting a Brachypelma smithi next.


Funny, that's the same progression I made.  I believe T Blondi comes next, followed by some old world arboreals, eventually the bite report forums.    (kidding)

Nice Rosea BTW.


----------



## payton (Jan 4, 2008)

Great pictures.  What kind of camera are you using?

Payton


----------



## Strix (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm using a Fujifilm Finepix s700.

I ended up not going with the smithy and ended up ordering a Grammostola aureostriata.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 4, 2008)

Strix said:


> I'm using a Fujifilm Finepix s700.
> 
> I ended up not going with the smithy and ended up ordering a Grammostola aureostriata.


A great choice!  I love my girl, she's a sweetie, but she webs like it's going out of style when I pick her up.  I end up with a handful of silk  
Can't beat the size and personality, though!


----------



## Strix (Jan 10, 2008)

I re-rehoused my A. hentzi sling after I saw he/she wanted to burrow a bit more ;P  so i managed to grab some pics and a video.  

He/she seems to be gripping and getting the substrate stuck to the legs, is that normal or should i look into a different substrate?  She really loves to dig in it so far though.  When I put the enclosure on the shelf she shot right down the side.

Hope you all enjoy.



















http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=25811532


----------



## Strix (Jan 16, 2008)

A few new shots of my hentzi sling.  A bit better quality and not on yellow paper.  Experimented with different lighting.













Took her first pinhead while in my care yesterday  is it easy to tell if they are nearing a molt at that small? (I think it is about under an inch)


----------



## Strix (Jun 22, 2008)

Been a while, but my OBT was poking her head around and ripped down her molt web so I took a few pics of her.


----------



## Strix (Jun 24, 2008)

Also found this one I took a while back.


----------



## Strix (Jan 5, 2009)

Well... Now that I got a few new T's and collected a fairly decent amount of pictures  I'll add some more to my thread. ;P 


~New~  A. hentzi






~New~ L. parahybana






~New~ B. emilia






C. huahini (eating, first time I saw it since I bought it :wall






T. blondi






T. blondi drinking...






P. murinus webbing ;P


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats on the new additions!!! How is that L. parahybana?


----------



## Strix (Jan 6, 2009)

The Parahybana is a pretty voracious little eater... is always jumping looking for food when I even slightly touch the kritter keeper.  When it figures out that I don't have food it will usually either just ignore me or give me a good flicking ;P 

Also found yesterday that after checking my OBT webbing (I have a habit of checking my T's every single time I walk past them... so upwards of maybe 20 times a day)   I had a freshly molted OBT again... 2nd molt for her in under a year.  She seems darker in color and a lot more vibrant as well.


----------



## xhexdx (May 6, 2009)

I love the pic of the blondi drinking!


----------



## Strix (May 7, 2009)

Finally got around to some more pics of the L. parahybana ;P

Tried to get my obt to do a photoshoot but she was ready to charge out and strike :wall:


----------

